# While Mrs Bear’s Away (Shrimp)



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2018)

*While Mrs Bear’s Away (Shrimp)*

I saw an opening & I took it !
Mrs Bear was away at Supper Time, so that’s my chance to have some Shrimp!!
She doesn’t eat Fish or Shrimp, so that’s what I usually eat when she’s AWOL at Supper Time!

So I got a Pound of Shrimp out & threw them in some Butter in a Pan. That’s still my favorite way to make Shrimp.
I threw a little "Tony Chachere’s" salt free seasoning (Thanks Gary) & some "Old Bay", just to wake it up a little.
Plated them All up, along with a Few leftover Steak Fries.——Just like Lobster Tail !!

Thanks for stopping in,

Bear


One Pound of these Little Guys getting all warm & Tasty:








Getting There---MMMmmm.....







Bear's First Helping----Just like Lobster Tail:


----------



## gary s (Feb 16, 2018)

Looking Good !!   It's about shrimp time again here  Those look mighty tasty.
Won't be Long till Crawfish are in

Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 16, 2018)

Looks delicious Bear. Simple and tasty - two of my favorite things.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 16, 2018)

I like the " I saw my chance " lol.  Looks good .


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 16, 2018)

Bear,

Did you put that pan in your smoker? Man I really want some buttery shrimp with garlic now!

George


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2018)

gary s said:


> Looking Good !!   It's about shrimp time again here  Those look mighty tasty.
> Won't be Long till Crawfish are in
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 16, 2018)

Shrimp anyway is good for me!
Yours look delicious!
Nicely done Bear!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks delicious Bear. Simple and tasty - two of my favorite things.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Yup---I always like "Tasty", but the older I get the more I like "Simple"!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I like the " I saw my chance " lol.  Looks good .




Thank You Chopsaw!!
LOL---I'm always looking for an opening.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 17, 2018)

Looks great, but here! If I made shrimp just for me, Mrs J would kill me and make it look like an accident...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Bear,
> Did you put that pan in your smoker? Man I really want some buttery shrimp with garlic now!
> 
> George




Thanks George!!
No I didn't smoke these. I like them this way & to me they taste just like Lobster Tail.

Bear


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 17, 2018)

That’s pretty much shrimp scampi. The only difference I would have made was tossing them in angel hair pasta.

George


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 17, 2018)

Oh My Goodness!
Drool, Drool, Drool!
That's about all I'm allowed. No shell fish for me.
Doctor sez too high in cholesterol. I've reach the "Ah, Shucks!" part of life.
(But I still sneak some now and then...)
I use to LOVE shrimp scampi with lots of garlic.
Lobster, crab, clam chowder....

So in retaliation... I have a rack of Baby Back ribs in the new MES 30. 3,2,1 Method.
There be TBS here! And dinner at 3!

Betty is away to her Foster Mom's.
Mom fell last week and broke her Femur. At 89, not a good thing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Oh My Goodness!
> Drool, Drool, Drool!
> That's about all I'm allowed. No shell fish for me.
> Doctor sez too high in cholesterol. I've reach the "Ah, Shucks!" part of life.
> ...




Thank You Sonny!!
Those must have been FOTB at 3-2-1.
Sorry to hear about Mom. Not good at 89. :(
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 17, 2018)

I love me some shrimp! I did some on the grill last week seasoned with chili powder, onion and garlic.


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 17, 2018)

You like um exactly like I like um... damn tasty little snacks of goodness. I usually take them with a good dose of ketchup and a squirt or Tabasco, maybe stir in a little Tony C's.

Fantastic!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 17, 2018)

Bear , hope it's OK if I piggy back ,,, . Flyin solo tonight ,, home made kielbasa , kraut and taters with a home made rye bagel . I need a nap ,,,


----------



## tropics (Feb 18, 2018)

Bear I love shrimp that looks like some good scampi Like
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Shrimp anyway is good for me!
> Yours look delicious!
> Nicely done Bear!
> Al



Thank You Al !
Yup---When I was younger & drinking a lot of Beer, I used to leave my favorite bar with a baker's dozen "You-Peel-ums".
Then I'd take them home & Peel them, put them in a bowl, add a bunch of Butter, and Nuke them until the Butter melted.
Just like Lobster Tail with Melted Butter.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



chef jimmyj said:


> Looks great, but here! If I made shrimp just for me, Mrs J would kill me and make it look like an accident...JJ



Thanks Jimmy!!
Now I don't feel so bad about Mrs Bear not eating Fish or Shrimp.
Sounds like I might be better off. :eek:

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> I love me some shrimp! I did some on the grill last week seasoned with chili powder, onion and garlic.



Thank You Idaho!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



redheelerdog said:


> You like um exactly like I like um... damn tasty little snacks of goodness. I usually take them with a good dose of ketchup and a squirt or Tabasco, maybe stir in a little Tony C's.
> 
> Fantastic!



Thank You John!
Yup--I like some Franks on now & then too.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey I wouldn't have been AWOL but you didn't send out the notice Dang Man what goes on. I know all for you and none for for me.

Warren


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2018)

Awesome Bear, I could take a plate like that anytime!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Bear , hope it's OK if I piggy back ,,, . Flyin solo tonight ,, home made kielbasa , kraut and taters with a home made rye bagel . I need a nap ,,,




Looks Great Chopsaw!!:)
I could eat that right now!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2018)

tropics said:


> Bear I love shrimp that looks like some good scampi Like
> Richie



Thank You Richie!!
Beats the Heck out of C-Rats !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey I wouldn't have been AWOL but you didn't send out the notice Dang Man what goes on. I know all for you and none for for me.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
Dang Pony Express Rider got raided again down at the PA-MD border.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 18, 2018)

Going to have to get them Amish to feed them horses better so they will be faster.  :D

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome Bear, I could take a plate like that anytime!



Thank You Justin!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Going to have to get them Amish to feed them horses better so they will be faster.  :D
> 
> Warren




Now there's an Idea!! :rolleyes:

Bear


----------



## tktplz (Feb 25, 2018)

Yup Bear, here in NW Louisiana we have shrimp this week, 16-20 per pound, 2-pound bags for 11.98, 5.99 a lb. Plus we have brisket for 1.77 a pound. Both at Kroger grocery.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2018)

tktplz said:


> Yup Bear, here in NW Louisiana we have shrimp this week, 16-20 per pound, 2-pound bags for 11.98, 5.99 a lb. Plus we have brisket for 1.77 a pound. Both at Kroger grocery.




Wow!!
That's some great prices!!
The only thing we have cheap is Pork Loin---Always under $2.

Bear


----------



## tktplz (Feb 26, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Wow!!
> That's some great prices!!
> The only thing we have cheap is Pork Loin---Always under $2.
> 
> Bear


Just did a pork loin weekend before last. Pulled at 143 lb. and juicy, juicy, juicy! Thanks for the step by steps. I use it along with other smokers ideas and recipes to make all the things I do seem to come out super!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2018)

tktplz said:


> Just did a pork loin weekend before last. Pulled at 143 lb. and juicy, juicy, juicy! Thanks for the step by steps. I use it along with other smokers ideas and recipes to make all the things I do seem to come out super!!!




That's Great!!
Good to hear!

Bear


----------



## ravenclan (Apr 10, 2018)

looks great. guess i will have to cook me some shrimp tonight !


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2018)

ravenclan said:


> looks great. guess i will have to cook me some shrimp tonight !



Thanks!!
I don't get to make Shrimp very often, but I do Love them!

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Apr 10, 2018)

I think most of us have at least one or more ingredient(s) that our favorite person in the world (spouse) does not like so we need to prepare it when they are not going to be present. :D

Fish or shrimp are some major ingredients in my play book, so I am glad you are able to enjoy them on occasion.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2018)

idahopz said:


> I think most of us have at least one or more ingredient(s) that our favorite person in the world (spouse) does not like so we need to prepare it when they are not going to be present. :D
> 
> Fish or shrimp are some major ingredients in my play book, so I am glad you are able to enjoy them on occasion.




Thank You PZ!!
Yeah, I get my Fish & Seafood when she's not home, or when we go out to eat.
She says the only fish she ever could eat was "Fish Sticks". 
I told her that's probably because there's no fish in them!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

